# Any one hear about this new company shirtmagic.com ?



## fasteddie

Anyone hear of this new site just launched?


"
*New Site Launch , Monday, 03rd of December 2007*

ShirtMagics new site brings excitement to the personal product printing industry. ​ *Here are some of the highlights:* ​ 1. Offering Screen Printing, Embroidery, Direct to Garment, Heat Transfer, Banners, Mouse Pads and Posters. All of these printing methods in one place makes ShirtMagic a leader in the personalized product industry. ​ 2. New shops that allow our users to create their own shirts and sell them to the public. ​ 3. A Brand new partner program that allows users to put our designer on their webpages and make a percentage of profits from their sales. ​ 4. Fastest and easiest shirt designer to use in the industry. ​ 5. Quick quote on our homepage lets the customer know the great value we offer for all their printing needs. " quoted from the site ~!

seems they can do a lot !?  can anyone provides more info ?
​


----------



## Poe-Boy

I hadn't heard of it.

Their website is pretty new. The result of my looking over the site leaves more questions than answers. Oh well, I guess they need a little time to work out the kinks.


----------



## Rodney

fasteddie said:


> Anyone hear of this new site just launched?
> 
> 
> "
> *New Site Launch , Monday, 03rd of December 2007*
> 
> ShirtMagics new site brings excitement to the personal product printing industry. ​ *Here are some of the highlights:* ​ 1. Offering Screen Printing, Embroidery, Direct to Garment, Heat Transfer, Banners, Mouse Pads and Posters. All of these printing methods in one place makes ShirtMagic a leader in the personalized product industry. ​ 2. New shops that allow our users to create their own shirts and sell them to the public. ​ 3. A Brand new partner program that allows users to put our designer on their webpages and make a percentage of profits from their sales. ​ 4. Fastest and easiest shirt designer to use in the industry. ​ 5. Quick quote on our homepage lets the customer know the great value we offer for all their printing needs. " quoted from the site ~!
> 
> seems they can do a lot !?  can anyone provides more info ?
> ​


What type of information are you looking for specifically?

I saw an article about them (press release type article) in Impressions Magazine recently.


----------



## fasteddie

sounds like they are a big group!
wondering what print machines they use ,quality that they produce, ease of use of their websites etc etc.!......... sorry its a ton,Rodney


----------



## Rodney

fasteddie said:


> sounds like they are a big group!
> wondering what print machines they use ,quality that they produce, ease of use of their websites etc etc.!......... sorry its a ton,Rodney


You can find out most of that stuff on their website. There's also some information in the article here: ShirtMagic.com Offers Free Custom T-Shirt Designer With Industry First Embroidery Services Available


----------



## tkriney

This is Todd for Shirtmagic.com. I just noticed the questions regarding my company. We print with Kornit printer for our direct to garment and also offer embroidery and screen printing.


----------

